# Cultivar (sustantivo)



## tlc580

Quisiera saber cuál es la traducción correcta de la palabra "cultivar". (como sustantivo, no como verbo) Tal vez sea un concepto demasiado agronómico puesto que no lo encuentro en la r.a.e. 

Añado una deficición que quizá os aclare un poco:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cultivar

thanks in advance!


----------



## colombo-aussie

Hola,

Tienes un ejemplo de lo que quieres decir?


----------



## tlc580

un ejemplo podría ser :Tailandia desarrolla un nuevo cultivar de arroz.
Aunque mejor que la definición no creo que lo va a aclarar un ejemplo.


----------



## Txiri

In English, cultivar as well.   A variety of plant ...


----------



## mortisthewise

Txiri said:


> In English, cultivar as well. A variety of plant ...


 

I agree 100%. The peach tree has many different cultivars.


----------



## colombo-aussie

Si estas buscando la palabra en español, podría funcionar de la siguiente forma;

*Tailandia desarrolla una nueva siembra de arroz.*

Espera igual por otras ideas.


----------



## Mate

Hola:

Se dice cultivar, tanto en castellano como en inglés. 

Si vas al enlace de Wiki que pusiste en el primer mensaje y cambias a inglés, lo verás con total claridad.


----------



## RaulCavazos

tlc580 said:


> Quisiera saber cuál es la traducción correcta de la palabra "cultivar". (como sustantivo, no como verbo) Tal vez sea un concepto demasiado agronómico puesto que no lo encuentro en la r.a.e.
> 
> Añado una deficición que quizá os aclare un poco:
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cultivar
> 
> thanks in advance!


 

Cultivar = verbo.
Cultivo = sustantivo. (el cultivo)

El cultivo de hortalizas... The culture of vegetables... 

WR:
cultivo sustantivo masculino 

(de tierra) farming, cultivation;
(de plantas, frutas) growing, cultivation;
~ intensivo intensive farming

(cosa cultivada) crop;
~s de secano dry-farmed crops

(Biol, Med) (acción) culturing;
(producto) culture


----------



## Mate

RaulCavazos said:


> Cultivar = verbo.
> Cultivo = sustantivo. (el cultivo)
> 
> El cultivo de hortalizas... The culture of vegetables...
> 
> WR:
> cultivo sustantivo masculino
> 
> (de tierra) farming, cultivation;
> (de plantas, frutas) growing, cultivation;
> ~ intensivo intensive farming
> 
> 
> (cosa cultivada) crop;
> ~s de secano dry-farmed crops
> 
> 
> (Biol, Med) (acción) culturing;
> (producto) culture


Me temo que no. La pregunta está referida al término cultivar como sustantivo, no como verbo.
La definición está en el enlace a Wikipedia: 





> "Cultivar" es el término que se reserva para aquellas poblaciones de plantas cultivadas que son genéticamente homogéneas y (1) comparten características de relevancia agrícola que permiten distinguir claramente a la población de las demás poblaciones de la especie y (2) traspasan estas características de generación en generación, de forma sexual o asexual.


----------



## SJV

Concuerdo con Txiri.

In agricultural research, different specimens being studied are called cultivars.

SJV


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, it's a cultivar = variety of cultivated plant species
That's common knowledge ... but Wikipedia is your friend


----------



## vicdark

Estoy de acuerdo con 
Mateamargo, Txiri y SJV

Como sustantivo:

cultivar (Eng.) = cultivar (Esp.)
cultivars = cultivares


----------



## tlc580

Thanks a lot!
no era tan dificil  cultivar= cultivar, no sé por qué pero no me lo podía ni imaginar, muchas gracias a todos!


----------

